# I'm back! Here's what I've been up to:



## VladFromOG (Oct 3, 2015)

Hello, hello, dear, RIU, and esp all the old OGs lurking round here still.
Ill be updating my Vapor Volumes soon, lots of new discoveries and info to share.

I've been hard at work in the lab during my absence. I wanted to spend some intensive time figuring out a safer eliquid base than VG, which breaks down into the carcinogen acrolein at ecig temp, and PG, the inhalation of which is strongly linked to asthma. With a lot of tests (and one big "of well of course" moment), I figured out that high combustion temp oils are safe to use, and that fractional distillation of these oils can result in a blend with no flavor and an even higher combustion temp.

In the last couple years the FDA went ahead and made a clear statement that CBD is a GRAS supplement like hempseed, and the feds started a pilot program to grow hemp in my state. This prompted me to turn my focus to CBD, and the many many other cannabinoids in other GRAS food ingredients. Using fractional distillation (a solvent free organic approved extraction method), I isolated CBD, CBN, and CBG from hempseed oil, anandamide from cacao, various active alkylamides from ginger, yangonin from kava, a CB1 agonist fraction from tea, and every terpene/oid that cannabis creates from a variety of GRAS floral sources. All these food cannabinoids are active in their own right and also work synergistically with each other, and the CBD boosts their action even more.
Plain CBD, while useful in its own right, is more useful in marijuana bc it boosts the other cannabinoids and terpenes activity and has its own activity altered in return. This is why plain CBD supplements are so lackluster (besides the general low quality). By combining other food cannabinoids, you get a much more natural, multifaceted, well rounded cannabinoid experience.

Taking these and some other developments, I started a supplement/vaporizer company. We make CBD wax, eliquid, and smoking herbs, some other similarly synergistic supplements for dancing and sleep support, and also market glass pebbles for converting your herb bowl/hookah/vape for use with wax/oil/liquid. The pebbles I have recommended before in my Vapor Volumes, before I sold them, but they were hard for people to source in useable amounts in the right size, so I decided to source them myself and offer them for sale in cheap small packages. They've been a hit at trade shows and festivals, as has the wax and eliquid, and I've kept very busy. Hence my absence.

I've avoided using brand names or my company name; I dont want to seem like just a shill. Some of you may remember me from a couple years ago, or longer ago still from OG, and you'll know my primary desire in life is to grow and share knowledge. So I'm back again, to update my Vapor Volumes and share what I've discovered while making these various commercial creations, and maybe do a giveaway of my products if the admins say its ok.

It's nice to see you all again!


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 3, 2015)

Do you pay for advertizing here?


----------



## Indacouch (Oct 3, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Do you pay for advertizing here?


Lol I got some OG that would calm him down for sure .....lol jk


----------



## Alienwidow (Oct 3, 2015)

Indacouch said:


> Lol I got some OG that would calm him down for sure .....lol jk


Ill give him ten bucks to let me nipple clamp his penis hole to a singer sewing machine.


----------



## VladFromOG (Oct 4, 2015)

Hahaha, "advertizing" (sic) usually contains, at the very least, some sort of mention of a brand or company. Just mentioning what I've been doing for work/study falls short of that. I asked about a giveaway, mods said no, end of story. No biggie  I won't be posting the companies name or product names, so they're not even searchable. I still get to share all the things I've learned by studying cannabinoids in a professional capacity. I'm not getting anything but the satisfaction of furthering human knowledge a little bit. 

That, you see, is how I really get off. Sharing new and exciting tech and info is my MO (see my sig link). In that capacity; I'm very happy to be here to share. I've gotten to work with a lot of rare cannabinoids, gotten to work with a lot of patients, and every couple of years I pop back online to jot down all I've learned before the trolls annoy me too much, then I'm back off to the lab full time for more research. With recreational weed becoming legal in my home state, and the feds officially accepting hemp finally, its an exciting time to be in on the discussion, so here I am


----------

